
NHS App - bookofjoe
https://digital.nhs.uk/services/nhs-app
======
kennydude
This seems like a really nice and modern thing, if it all works. Much better
than things like "patient.co.uk" which some GPs use and has a GoDaddy SSL
certificate (of all things)

------
NotPaidToPost
I bet it's just "stay hydrated and come back in a week if symptoms persist"
hard-coded in a loop.

